# Sounds raus aus Spielen/EXE-Filez



## g-zus (6. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute!

Ich brauche für ein 3D-Video paar Soundeffekte.
Hab' da auch schon welche, und zwar aus CS/Half-Life, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die rauskonvertieren kann....

Ein Freund von mir hat gesagt, er hat Sounds für eines seiner Videos aus CS genommen.

Kennt ihr ein Programm, mit dem man Sounds aus EXE-Filez und/oder Gamez raus kriegt?!?!?


----------



## Xcurse (3. Juli 2001)

Hi

Also die Sounds aus Counterstrike zu entnehmen ist leichter als du denkst. wenn du in Deinen Counterstrikeordner schaust dann müßtes du einen Ordner entdecken der Sound heißt.

Dort sind alle Sounds als WAV Datei enthalten. Das wars schon.

Achja falls du sonst noch Sounds suchen solltest dann schau doch mal auf http://www.xoundx.de vorbei. 
Dort kann man sich Sounds kostenlos runterladen 

ciao


----------



## g-zus (5. Juli 2001)

danke für den Surf-Tipp!

das mit CS hab ich von einem Freund dann erfahren.
hatte das Game vorher nicht, also lies ich mir die sounds schicken....

Trotzdem THX


----------

